# ipod vers itunes avec senuti pour mac



## jose70 (24 Janvier 2010)

Tcho a tous!,
pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur la marche à suivre pour transférer ma musique de mon ipod vers le i tunes de mon nouveau mac, avec senuti ?merci pour vos réponses!!
José.


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2010)

Ben oui.... ave Senuti ou Yamipod (ou des tas d'autres utilitaires qui proposent la même chose)


----------



## Mimi38 (24 Janvier 2010)

jose70 a dit:


> Tcho a tous!,
> pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur la marche à suivre pour transférer ma musique de mon ipod vers le i tunes de mon nouveau mac, avec senuti ?merci pour vos réponses!!
> José.


Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas utilisé Senuti, mais si je me rappelle bien, tout est expliqué dans la petite aide: ne pas oublier de mettre l'ipod en disque dur, et suivre la marche indiquée. Ça marche bien, même si quelquefois on a des messages disant que tel morceau n'est pas transmis, alors qu'il l'est bien en fait.


----------



## Cath83 (15 Février 2010)

Mimi38 a dit:


> Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas utilisé Senuti, mais si je me rappelle bien, tout est expliqué dans la petite aide: ne pas oublier de mettre l'ipod en disque dur, et suivre la marche indiquée. Ça marche bien, même si quelquefois on a des messages disant que tel morceau n'est pas transmis, alors qu'il l'est bien en fait.



Bonjour 

Novice avec mon iPhone, je souhaite récupérer ma playlist transférée de mon MB sur mon iPhone (dans ce sens la, fastoche) et maintenant, je souhaite transférer ma playlist de mon iPhone vers mon nouvel iMac vide. ... j'ai donc téléchargé Senuti, démarré l'appli en connectant mon iPhone avec " pomme alt " et la ... je nage ... 
comment fait on pour monter son iPhone en disque dur ? etc etc ? quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Mimi38 (15 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai pas d'Iphone, mais un iPod classic, donc je ne connais que la marche dans ce cas: en cliquant sur l'ipod qui apparaît dans la marge gauche d'itunes, on accède à une fenêtre de l'ipod dans laquelle il y a un onglet à cliquer pour mettre en disque dur.
Réponse certainement insuffisante, mais je n'en connais pas plus.


----------



## Cath83 (15 Février 2010)

Merci Mimi38
En effet ça ne semble pas pareil ... dans ma barre à gauche, je vois effectivement bien mon iPhone , mais je ne sais absolument pas comment le mettre en disque dur ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

Problème résolu : 
l'installation était incomplète ... j'ai donc désinstallé, ré installé, et récupéré ma playlist ...  en effet, appli très simple à utiliser 
voilà ...


----------

